# Some Pics of me new snake



## eddyhead (Nov 6, 2007)

here are some pics of my snake Old Greg

ENJOY


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

going through a shed?


----------



## eddyhead (Nov 6, 2007)

ICEE said:


> going through a shed?


dont think so?


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

loooks like one is coming on


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

It's probably just the flash of the camera.


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

nice snake, you picked a beauty


----------



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

He is beautiful, doesn't look like he's shedding thats for sure.


----------



## eddyhead (Nov 6, 2007)

TimmyTeam said:


> He is beautiful, doesn't look like he's shedding thats for sure.


me neither, but let me tell hes fiesty, not towards me but everyone else lol


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

Personally, I think you made a good choice for a first snake. I like snakes that get some size to them and boas are always good eaters. They have a mellow personality, aren't skittish and are very easy to keep.
Now to be a dick: Columbians are nice but I would have gotten a "true" red tail, just because the colors are more vibrant. I bred locality specifics for years and some of the colors on Peruvians, Surinams and Guyanans are just amazing but the prices are way up there too.
Either way enjoy the snake, he'll be a good pet for a long time if you take good care of him.

"Old Greg"














Those videos crack me up.


----------



## waldron (Jan 15, 2007)

ISNT HE CUTEEEEEEEEEEE!


----------



## eddyhead (Nov 6, 2007)

Bawb2u said:


> Personally, I think you made a good choice for a first snake. I like snakes that get some size to them and boas are always good eaters. They have a mellow personality, aren't skittish and are very easy to keep.
> Now to be a dick: Columbians are nice but I would have gotten a "true" red tail, just because the colors are more vibrant. I bred locality specifics for years and some of the colors on Peruvians, Surinams and Guyanans are just amazing but the prices are way up there too.
> Either way enjoy the snake, he'll be a good pet for a long time if you take good care of him.
> 
> ...


Thank you!! and im so glad someone else knows what videos im talking about. they are my favorite which is why i named him accordingly...Well Old Greg was in Old Gregs place last night after his feeding and he had an accident and fell from the top of the cage and landed on the water dish and has a hematoma. I called my Vet and i have taken anything for him to crawl on out and hes on close watch, if it gets bigger im taking him in, but if it stays the same then the vet said i should be good...it was a scary couple mins untill i figured out what it was.


----------



## burton12387 (Jun 17, 2004)

great looking snake! I also have a RTB, pushing about 7ft right now. And for the record - that old greg video is the dumbest video ever. haha rediculous

AJ


----------



## eddyhead (Nov 6, 2007)

burton12387 said:


> great looking snake! I also have a RTB, pushing about 7ft right now. And for the record - that old greg video is the dumbest video ever. haha rediculous
> 
> AJ


you said dumbest and then you laughed...so it did its job lol, do you have any pics of your RTB?

also this is a lil off topic. But i posted how he fell well after further inspection it was a bite from the mouse, i dont want to feed live but i just didn't have any other options, so do you guys know of any humane way to kill a mouse...i was thinking about getting like a cooler and getting a little container and put some dry ice and water inside of this cooler so that the CO2 comes out into the cooler killing the mice inside, and then i would freeze it untill i need it. are there any other humane ways ( i know killing a creature aint humane in any way. i dont want to get into that)

Thanks


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Yikes. Already a trouble maker!









Your method for killing the mouse sounds fine... But you should really be feeding him small rats - like pinkies or fuzzies or something. Better to get him on the rats asap. Easier that way. Adult mice won't be good for very long. But if it's all you have...


----------



## eddyhead (Nov 6, 2007)

Mettle said:


> Yikes. Already a trouble maker!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah i want him on rats to, but no place around me sells rats except for full grown. and like i said i live in a university housing and they provide freezer and were not aloud to bring our own, and its a mini fridge with mini freezer so i cant hold the bulk that you get from the internet


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

dude, why even go the dry ice method? just put him in a small container and stick him in the freezer--- he'll get real cold and fall asleep... for good- lol- its just a mouse man-


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

The freezer method is actually quite cruel and causes severe panic in the animal. It's not a "peaceful fall asleep" method at all... The dry ice method is probably more humane. Quick suffocation.

However, the quickest way to do it would be to snap its neck.


----------

